# 3/11/08 - Boat Safety Equipment Inspections Offered In Central Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Recreational boaters in central Ohio will benefit in coming weeks from free watercraft safety inspections offered in cooperation with local Gander Mountain stores and Ohio State Parks.

More...


----------

